# My Hashimoto's Diagnosis makes sense...



## eternalflame30 (Mar 6, 2013)

Well I don't have labs to put up here. I do know I have this Autoimmune. Back in 2010 I started getting Hives, chronic Hives. I see the Dermatologist in October again for my check-up. I linked Chronic Hives to Hashimoto's it's funny how everything that happens in our body is linked to something we just don't at the time know what from.

My endocrinologist told me from the biopsy they could see I had Hashimotos even though my TSH has been fine and so has the free T3 AND FREE T4. Like I said I don't have labs to put up, just information she printed off about Hashimoto's. Some other things probably made the diagnosis more clear.

Autoimmune also runs in my family. My mom has connective tissue disorder and both my aunt and cousin have Lupus. I will be wanting to be referred to an Specialist to see if I have anything else like that going on. My Dermatologist who also has an emphasis in Autoimmunity told me I could have Lupus. It's just the blood work doesn't always come back positive right away on it.

I was fine for almost two months with the first flare up of Hashimotos going away. Now I have another one, my neck is swollen again and I am back to having hot flashes, insomnia, fatigue, and slight depression. Plus I can't wear a necklace which is another indicator. These symptoms happened to me in June and before I had the Biopsy. I am taking 50 mcg of Levothyroxine and 2000mg of Metaformin. I realize now why she has me on such a high dose of Metaformin for the PCOS and Hashimotos. This second time with the flare up it's not so bad. I think those meds are starting to kick in.

Also my Right eye is dry and I need eye drops. The Opthomologist told me it was due to my Thyroid.

It makes sense really on how everything ties together.

I bet you all felt relieved when you knew finally what the diagnosis was and what you could do about it. Are Hashimotos and Grave's linked at all?

Lisa


----------

